# Disposal Leak



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So the wife sends me a text message today saying the disposal leaks, dam I have to replace it but will wait till this weekend. :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

To top it off, My B-day is on Sat and guess what I get for for B-Day. :laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

tell her for your birthday you want her to fix the leak wearing a bikini


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday !! Now get your ass under that sink ,,,


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday... so now you are an old man?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron. Today is my oldest daughters birthday too. She is 5.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Happy Birthday... so now you are an old man?


I was told I was born in 62 but I think it is all a conspiracy. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> Happy Birthday !! Now get your ass under that sink ,,,


:laughing: Before and after pictures coming soon.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Happy B-day!


I think the disposal will cost me more then shown in the picture. :yes:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy b-day old timer, make sure you use putty .


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it disposal or disposer?:blink:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

So did you go with the ISE Pro Essential or the Excel?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ron.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy B-Day Ron! After it's in, sit and enjoy a beer. :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JK949 said:


> So did you go with the ISE Pro Essential or the Excel?


Yet to install it, got ribs on the grill, hungry 1st.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Is it disposal or disposer?:blink:


Pick


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birfday old man:thumbup: Did you drop big money on a ise evolution pro super duper garbage disposal/indoor chipper shredder? 5 hp unit with lifetime in home service warranty ...the model were you get a free vacation when you purchase it and are entered into a free drawing for a new car????


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I like to thank all who wished me a Happy B-day, for those that did not well ............?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Happy Birfday old man:thumbup: Did you drop big money on a ise evolution pro super duper garbage disposal/indoor chipper shredder? 5 hp unit with lifetime in home service warranty ...the model were you get a free vacation when you purchase it and are entered into a free drawing for a new car????


I got a great deal, I get the discounted price my company pays at, so it is all good.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It was not the disposal, the mount ring loosened up. so all is good now. :thumbsup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

wtg and happy B day ---- I had a call yesterday ( said disposal stuck) it was a stopped up sink and needed to push in reset button I love those type calls!!!!


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

retired rooter said:


> wtg and happy B day ---- I had a call yesterday ( said disposal stuck) it was a stopped up sink and needed to push in reset button I love those type calls!!!!


Happens alllll the time.


----------

